# Will my kitten be long haired?



## kawas_mom26 (7 mo ago)

This is Kawa! He’s 1 month old, and I’m wondering if he’s going to be long or medium haired. He’s very fluffy and has the fur tufts between his paws, but I’ve seen other long haired kittens who are fluffier. Any thoughts?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow that last picture just stole my heart! I say long haired. 

Charlee Marie and Cali when I met them. 










Charlee with her fluffy tail











Cali doing her best lion imitation


----------



## kawas_mom26 (7 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Wow that last picture just stole my heart! I say long haired.
> 
> Charlee Marie and Cali when I met them.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh how cute!! I was definitely leaning towards long hair but those pics settled it! Of course I’ll love him the same even if he goes bald! 😂 Thank you so much!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

marie73 said:


> Wow that last picture just stole my heart! I say long haired.
> 
> Charlee Marie and Cali when I met them.
> 
> ...


Lovely pix, Marie!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

kawas_mom26 said:


> This is Kawa! He’s 1 month old, and I’m wondering if he’s going to be long or medium haired. He’s very fluffy and has the fur tufts between his paws, but I’ve seen other long haired kittens who are fluffier. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 133003
> View attachment 133004
> ...


Yes, I do believe he's going to be a floof. So cute!


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

kawas_mom26 said:


> This is Kawa! He’s 1 month old, and I’m wondering if he’s going to be long or medium haired. He’s very fluffy and has the fur tufts between his paws, but I’ve seen other long haired kittens who are fluffier. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 133003
> View attachment 133004
> ...


yep! I vote yes -- start buying that double faced sticky tape I think you're gonna need it.


----------



## lunderwood (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't think so.


----------



## Sharon2665 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would say he is gonna be what I call medium haired. Where some is his hair is short and some longer. We have one like that who still is enough of a fluff ball that it hides his chubbiness. But he does not shed that bad suprisingly and hopefully yours won’t either. It will be fun to just watch and see what develops.


----------

